# vmware on amd64 (x64)



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

I've got FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE x64
I'm trying to install vmware.


```
kenorb# portinstall vmware
** No such package or port: vmware
kenorb# portinstall vmware2
** No such package or port: vmware2
kenorb# portinstall vmware3
** Port marked as IGNORE: emulators/vmware3:
	is only for i386, while you are running amd64
```
Any solutions?
It's possible to compile for i386 under x64 and use it?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't recommend it. Even on i386. That version of VMWare is horribly old.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, I was able to run VMware images on VirtualBox instead.
See: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18936


----------

